# Emblem Speedwell



## Big Moe (Jul 11, 2017)

Well, ol'girl is nearly done. Yes, I know it's a men's bike. Don't give a crap, it's the ol'girl. 27-32 Emblem Speedwell 28" dropbar, fenderless badass. Looks way different than when I got her. Thanks to Fred's media blasting, Rustyspoke66, Phattiremike, and everyone else I got parts from. Sorry I didn't keep up with the build thread. But here is how she was, and came to be what she is now. Enjoy looking at her as much as I'm going to enjoy riding her.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 11, 2017)

More pictures.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 12, 2017)

Love this one!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 12, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Love this one!!



I like her , too. Pretty Girl...----------Cowboy


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 13, 2017)

Sweet ride!  Love the color combo and the great innovative bike stand.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm not sure what I'm going to do about a dropstand since I'm not putting fenders on it. Suggestions. Thanks, Big Moe


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to do about a dropstand since I'm not putting fenders on it. Suggestions. Thanks, Big Moe



Super Cool build.
Hippie uses a shoelace....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to do about a dropstand since I'm not putting fenders on it. Suggestions. Thanks, Big Moe




Why not put a regular kick stand on it? That or just carry the shovel with you! V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 15, 2017)

Super Nice Job!!!!
The Fenders Will Give it a Better Original Look!!!!  The Color of the Bars!!!
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 15, 2017)

The color of the bars is media blast and wd40 to help with rust prevention.


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 6, 2017)

Made some progress on the ol'girl today. Very close, and elected to lose the innovative shovel kickstand in favor of dragging the whole fence around with me. Let me know what y'all think.


----------

